# Mit szeretsz rajta?



## tomtombp

"Mit szeretsz benne?" az ok. Mit gondoltok a "Mit szeretsz rajta?"-ról? Ugyanaz, hibás, regionális, régies, stb.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem lehet, hogy ez az újabb megfogalmazás követi a trendet, miszerint a külsőségek fontosabbak a belső értékeknél, ill. elkerüli a lényeget (eufémisztikus jelleggel): ne beszéljünk róla, mert (igazából nem is tudjuk) "hol vagyunk mi ahhoz, hogy ítéletet mondjunk?" (holott még egy ilyen esetben lenne jogunk csak igazán ezt megmondani, hiszen ekkor magunkról állítunk ki bizonyítványt, nem másról...). 
Esetleg utalhat arra is, hogy "egy ilyen külsejű/megjelenésű" dolgot/személyt hogy lehet értékelni"?

Úgyhogy szerintem _ugyanaz_ akarna lenni (de nem lehet), _hibás_ - ha nem azt mondtuk, amit gondoltunk, _regionális_ - ezt nem hiszem, _régies_ - nem.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... Úgyhogy szerintem _ugyanaz_ akarna lenni (de nem lehet), _hibás_ - ha nem azt mondtuk, amit gondoltunk, _regionális_ - ezt nem hiszem, _régies_ - nem.


Találó megfogalmazás.





> Esetleg utalhat arra is, hogy "egy ilyen külsejű/megjelenésű" dolgot/személyt hogy lehet értékelni"?


Vagy utalhat kimondottan a külséjére valakinek. Például:
- Tényleg szereted Évát? Mit szeretsz rajta?
- A gyönyörű hullámos a haját, a pisze orrát, az égszinkék szemeit ... )) 

Esetleg minden "logikus magyarázatot" kereső szándékunktól függetlenül, lehet, hogy egyszerűen a "mit látszt rajta", "mi tetszik neked rajta" stb. kifejezések hatására vált közhasználatúvá.


----------

